# How to open the Antigona Lock?



## Annawakes

Hi all.

I just received this lovely mini Antigona lock from Matches Fashion. It’s gorgeous. But I can’t figure out how to open the padlock?? I was chatting with a Givenchy rep and he said it opens with springs inside?

Does anyone know how to open it???  I feel pretty stupid


----------



## Annawakes

I chatted again with the Givenchy rep and it’s so easy!  Just pull down on the solid body of the lock and it opens


----------



## Monera

Beautiful bag! Glad you got it figured out! How do you feel about the size of it?


----------

